# hi I am new from England



## teresa (Dec 4, 2015)

HI Everyone 
I have 15 fancy mice and one has just had 7 babies after a wild mouse got into the cage


----------



## micurious (Nov 7, 2015)

Whoops! Well, congratulations I suppose


----------



## MouseMaid (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi Teresa  You'll find lots of helpful information (and people!) here. Nice to meet you!


----------



## teresa (Dec 4, 2015)

thanks everyone only 6 babies have survived so far and they look like wild mice very small but lively . 3weeks old now 
merry christmas


----------



## teresa (Dec 4, 2015)

update on babies I have separated them 3 male + 3 females 5 weeks old now


----------

